
Ask HN: How would you prepare for a PM interview at Google? - pmatgooglemtv
Besides &quot;cracking the PM interview&quot; book, what tips do you have to come up strong during a Product Manager interview process at Google? I&#x27;m coming from a tech background (so I&#x27;m not worried about the coding challenge). Thanks for any tips!
======
_ah
Make sure you have a least two answers for every question. My interviewer
didn't like my prepared answer, and without a backup I had to improvise... I'm
pretty sure that conversation is what sunk me.

~~~
pmatgooglemtv
Thanks. Was during your first round?

~~~
_ah
On-site. First round was a phone screen.

